# Play the Tillage Hand You're Dealt



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.agweb.com/article/play-the-tillage-hand-youre-dealt-NAA-ben-potter/?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRolvKTPZKXonjHpfsX%2B7%2BUrW6eg38431UFwdcjKPmjr1YcGS8B0aPyQAgobGp5I5FEATrPYRadit6IEWA%3D%3D

"Look at how weather, crops and more affect your soil

To develop a smart tillage plan, start by thinking about a 5-gal. bucket, says Chris Lursen, tillage marketing manager with Case IH. That's roughly the width and depth farmers should dig to analyze potential compaction layers, he says, adding....."


----------

